# More bacon... dry rub cured...  7-4.. 7-16...7-17... 7-18...7-23..



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm doing a poor version of Brican's bacon....   Lightly sprinkled a mix of seasoned spice mix (no salt) on the 1/2 slab (2050 grams)...      Then weighed out 2% of the commercial  Maple Sugar cure mix...    1/2 on each side of the slab....    Then I gently poured a light coating of my home made maple syrup on one side....   Into the refer for a week or so, on wire racks.... 

Stacked for convenience to dry out the meat and dehydrate the maple syrup, (hopefully)...  I didn't have maple sugar BUT there is maple sugar in the commercial mix...

In a week or so, I will rinse the slabs to remove any "surface" stuff and recoat with syrup, if it has dehydrated satisfactorily....  I may have to regroup and ponder if this doesn't work...













023.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 4, 2017





....

.













026.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 4, 2017


















027.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 4, 2017


















028.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 4, 2017


















029.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 4, 2017


















031.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 4, 2017


















032.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 4, 2017


















033.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 4, 2017)

Watching this.  You cure on racks?  Isnt the cure to draw out the moisture in the meat then when the meat sucks the water back in, it takes the cure with it?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2017)

The refer dehydrates the surface liquid...   I've not had more than a TBS of liquid in the pan...  even at that or even more, the loss of additives to the meat is insignificant..    I suppose it could lower the nitrite 2-3%...   still well within safe limits...

If the meat lost 10% of it's moisture to the pan, at 150 Ppm, that would be 135 Ppm remaining in the meat...    at 120 Ppm that would be 108 Ppm remaining..  that's what you start with when you do skin on belly....   anywho....  I'm not a commercial bacon maker so no one checks up on me....   LOL....


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2017)

The bellies are in the smoker for a weeks worth of smoke....   

Today will be 10 hours of Pitmasters Choice pellets Todd sells...   Very mild flavor everyone seems to like..   don't know what pellets I will be using next....   I do have an assortment of Todd's flavor woods.... 

Preheated the smoker to 275 to kill all the pathogens growing in the smoker coating...   turned off the heat and hung the bellies to dry and warm up...   I removed them from the refer and rinsed off the excess seasoning and home-made maple syrup glaze...   reglazed them a week ago...

The smoker was about 170 when I hung them inside...   in 45 minutes the smoker temp was 80 deg. F...   close enough... it's still dropping.....

Temp tonight is supposed to get down to 53 with a RH of 50%...  I recently read where you want a RH of ~75% for cold smoking...  SOOOO, I added a pan of water to the smoker...  I keep learning..  we will hopefully see an improvement in the finished product....

I didn't weigh the bellies before all this started but...  they have dehydrated in the refer over the last 2 weeks and concentrated all that great flavor...  they will still lose weight over the smoking cycle...   similar to dry aged beef or pancetta...   Smoke will be added nightly for a week or so....

Hopefully the temp will drop further ...  it should....    between 10 PM and 9 AM the temp is supposed to be below 70 deg. F....   that will work for me....

First batch of smoke and water pan to increase humidity.....













BACON 7-16-17 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 16, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2017)

5 AM...  smoker's at 68 deg. F...  first 2 rows burned up on the AMNPS...  looks like ~4 more hours of smoke today...   total of ~12 hours of Pit Masters choice...













bacon  006.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 17, 2017


















bacon  008.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 17, 2017






       













bacon 007.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 17, 2017


















bacon  009.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 17, 2017


----------



## tropics (Jul 17, 2017)

Sounds like a lot of smoke time.

You going to keep them in the fridge for a few days after smoking

Richie


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2017)

I've got a cool room where my freezers are...  It's air conditioned to about 55-60 deg. F....   I'll hang them in there....  or in the refer for a week or so....

The smoke time is a target...  I'll check the color...  They are going in the cool room about 10 AM until it cools down tonight, or tomorrow night...   Smoke on....  smoke off..   the rest period is important...  I'm thinking 12 smoke--36 no smoke might be a good test..  I've never followed a previous recipe exactly... always tweaking something to see if there's an improvement.... 

I could change my mind tomorrow..  stand by !!!!


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 17, 2017)

Very interesting, I am going to keep watching, Bacon is on list...... But there is always so much to do and haven't had time to finish the smokehouse......


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 17, 2017)

That's looking fantastic.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2017)

Man that sure seems like a lot of time in the smoker, I'm curious to see how this turns out.

Al


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2017)

Al, morning....  I was planning on  a BriCan bacon method thing....













Brican's BACON.2jpg.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 17, 2017


















Brican's BACON.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 17, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2017)

Well it sure looks fantastic!








   Al


----------



## daveomak (Jul 18, 2017)

Well, after I decided to add 8 more hours of cold smoke, and looking at the belly, I'm done with the smoke...   

Now comes the "aging" for a week or so in my cool room...   about 60 deg. F...  

To try and stop the case hardening of the slab, I decided to use a technique folks use on drying meats...   I coated the 2 slabs with lard...  That should stop or slow down the case hardening...  the belly is moist internally..  I can feel the "squish"...   I do hope this lard layer keeps the moisture inside....

FWIW and those of you thinking 60 deg. is too warm.....   The belly is cured..  I did NOT over heat the meat to degrade the nitrite...  The nitrite is still working, the meat is still curing...   the salt, sugar and spices are still mingling around inside the muscle tissue because of the meat temperature...  Any moisture inside the meat is being redistributed to parts that are drier to become one beautiful homogenous hunk of maple cured bacon...   AND The smoke is an antibacterial agent preventing mold from growing and penetrating....  

Darn good looking hunk of meat I do think.....













7-18 bacon 10.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 18, 2017


















7-18 bacon 11.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 18, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 19, 2017)

Wow that does look really good...... I'll bet it will taste great.....


----------



## daveomak (Jul 19, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Wow that does look really good...... I'll bet it will taste great.....


Thank you...   I hope it's not too smoky in a week or so....


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 19, 2017)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 19, 2017)

Dave,
Since the objective is not drying and weight loss but aging why not vacuum pack them?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 19, 2017)

I hope it's good....  Hope the lard does what I expect..


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 19, 2017)

Impressive Dave!

Am I reading that right you have done 12 hours of cold smoke then you added 8 more for a total of 20 hours done over the 6 days? But your picture says 72 hours over 8 days??? I have done up to 36 hours and I thought that was plenty smoke flavored for my tastes. The even longer drying and aging period... wow!

Anyway, it looks great. Look forward to your end product. (I had to go look up Brican's method too).


----------



## daveomak (Jul 19, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Dave,
> Since the objective is not drying and weight loss but aging why not vacuum pack them?


Evening Atomic...   I've have some great flavored bacon when I allow extra time sitting in air and aging...   Somehow the flavor mellows and intensifies at the same time..    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....

 Previously, it's sat in the refer on wire racks...  this time I'm choosing to cool room to let is hang...    sort of a summer root cellar...  

The lard is a new twist also...  Not wanting shoe leather, I thought the lard coating would do something special also...  

Seems I never do the same thing twice, looking for that "THAT'S IT!!!!!!!" moment...    I hope I don't find it... this smoking stuff is way too much fun....


----------



## daveomak (Jul 19, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Impressive Dave!
> 
> Am I reading that right you have done 12 hours of cold smoke then you added 8 more for a total of 20 hours done over the 6 days? But your picture says 72 hours over 8 days??? I have done up to 36 hours and I thought that was plenty smoke flavored for my tastes. The even longer drying and aging period... wow!
> 
> Anyway, it looks great. Look forward to your end product. (I had to go look up Brican's method too).





DaveOmak said:


> Al, morning....  I was planning on  a BriCan bacon method thing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I didn't make myself clear again...    I was describing BriCan's bacon, which I'm attempting a very poor copy, and added pictures of what my goal was...   His pictures...


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2017)

Bacon 7-23 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 23, 2017


















Bacon 7-23 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 23, 2017


















Bacon 7-23 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 23, 2017


















Bacon 7-23 004.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 23, 2017






Some trimmings in the frying pan...  My buddy that brings me Tequila from Mexico is coming over to get a slab, taste the trimmings and drink Tequila....

IMO, too much maple syrup / sugar flavor...  the sugars burned leaving an off taste...  No salt taste at all...  covered up by the sugars...  Smoke flavor is good...    Good thing this was only 1 slab....   It will work in something...   Sure won't fry up for breakfast..  I think baking it on a wire rack may not even save it....


----------



## tropics (Jul 23, 2017)

Dave shame it didn't come out like planned,it should be good in beans

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 23, 2017)

Looks great.  I am also worried about the sugar burning while cooking.


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 23, 2017)

I definitely agree with Richie, Go great with beans..... Point for all the work....


----------



## paul nj shore (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Dave  

  I have been following  you for some time and I use your old way with the sugar or syrup on later . I  remember many years ago ( more than 30 )  out here in nj. we had a product called Lazy Maple Bacon, when the wife would cook it the smell would get you right out of bed and the taste I still remember . I can`t figure out how they did it . I`m trying with breakfast sausage now

  Thanks for all your posts, read you every day.

  Paul


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2017)

Paul, thank you for the nice compliment..


----------



## dave17a (Jul 29, 2017)

Man that looks Good. I like at least 20 hrs. of smoke as well as everyone else. Just doing regular dry cure this last year have been letting them hang in fridge for a week or so. I believe it improves things. Only got weekends to slice. Can't wait to here how it came out. Good luck.

                                                                                                     P.S. Garlic did great


----------



## dave17a (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh wow. Didn't know there was a second page.Sorry bout results. Lotsa work. Keep experimenting.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 29, 2017)

Had the daughter bake it in the oven at 225...  a temp were maple syrup does not burn...  She said the flavor was awesome...  good smoke flavor and good maple flavor...   So I guess it was no so bad after figuring things out....     I threw some, cut up, in some refried rice with scrambled eggs in the rice and it really add a nice flavor profile to the rice dish....  I guess you can figure out new ways to cook and use bacon...


----------

